# Aviation 24hour Dial



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder if the seller knew this actually had nothing to do with the USA & who put the `Made in USA` on the 1950s Smiths movement? <_<

You`d think having `British Made` on the dial would give a hint 

 Aviation Issue Pocket Watch 

I did put a starting bid in but thought that the supposed US Military connection might lead to a bidding frenzy


----------



## maca (Apr 23, 2009)

Probably ingersoll m8 I remember them in shops 50s - 60s cost around Â£1.35 in those days.

little newspaper & tobaconist shops sold them makes feel a bit old now

maca


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

maca said:


> Probably ingersoll m8 I remember them in shops 50s - 60s cost around Â£1.35 in those days.
> 
> little newspaper & tobaconist shops sold them makes feel a bit old now
> 
> maca


I have no doubt it was made by The Anglo-Celtic Watch Co. Ltd. Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales for the Aviation Watch Co., Ltd., who probably assembled the watches from parts here at 27 Bede St., Leicester :wink2:


----------

